# Cornerstone 2011



## RnJ

Welp, I make this post every year.

It's in Bushnell Illinois. I'm not really sure who's all playing.

I don't care, I'm aimin' to go. It'll depend mostly on what kind of work I find this summer, and if I can scoot 18 hours south for a week.

I met two STPers there last year. The hobo camp is always a good time.


----------



## Gudj

I think I said I was going last year then didn't show up.

This year is looking the same.
I'll be there!


----------



## sons of vipers

Ill be there! Anyone heading there from Colorodo, or surrounding states and want to travel there together?


----------



## RnJ

Psalters are playing this time, which is something like the first time in 3 years. A pretty big deal, at least to me.

Cornerstone Festival 2011 :: Bands
Yeah, it's diverse. From rapcore to street punk to crusty ethno-folk-punk, industrial and spoken word.


----------



## sons of vipers

yes! so stoked on the psalters being back, as my first two times attending were the past 2 years, which they havent been at


----------



## sons of vipers

anyone interested in doing some travelling together after the fest? Lookin for a travel buddy (or a few)


----------



## snacktime

I might go. If I do, I'll be leaving from Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## christianarchy

How do you do this for low or no dollars?
Destroy Nate Allen! is playing. They're wonderful people and all of you need to meet them and see their set. adorbzz<333

ALSO

Who's Dorothy Day?: An Introduction to Revolutionary Peacemaking Christian Community
Ross Martinie-Eiler (3 sessions)

This seminar, led by a present-day Catholic Worker community member, will focus both on the history of Dorothy Day and the history of the Catholic Worker Movement she co-founded. The seminar will discuss related issues including voluntary poverty, hospitality to the poor and the works of mercy, nonviolence & direct resistance to war, agrarian communalism, Christian anarchy, dumpster diving, the Sermon on the Mount, and what it means to follow Jesus today.

Sounds interesting..


----------



## christianarchy

christianarchy said:


> How do you do this for low or no dollars?


 
Oh here you go christianarchy;
Cornerstone Festival 2011 :: Volunteers - Volunteering
Cornerstone Festival 2011 :: Ticket Relief Fund - Ticket Relief Fund

Also, ride board link; Cornerstone Festival 2008 Ride Board By The Phantom Tollbooth


----------



## sons of vipers

thanks for the Rideboard link!
Also, another option is that its INCREDIBLY easy to spange outside of the fest.
2 years ago, some friends flew a sign and got like $800 and 2 free tickets. Last year, two friends had a youth group who were all doing volunteering let them ride in with them, so they got in for free as volunteers, and then didnt have to actually do any volunteering.


----------



## RnJ

Agreed. Destroy Nate Allan are a great couple. Me and christiananarchy and WapatoGreyer ended up staying with them during the JR conference last year in Portland. And that Dorothy Day seminar sounds cool. Although last time there was a session on Christian activism the guy basically pushed his own view of anarchism, and there was the whole property violence vs. non prop-violence debate -- which was pretty stale in my opinion. I hope it is not by the same guy.

Also, you will never go hungry if you camp out near the hobo camp, they get food donations and usually have boxes of leftovers at the end of the fest. And of course the volunteering kids find "perfectly good food" in the trash cans near the end of the fest. The food court cabs are also worth a look. Hope that helps for staying low budget.


----------



## sons of vipers

the food court cans are always a great score! Got so much free food every day, and found an entire trashcan full of funnel cake after the Chariot last year. Also, lots of people will look down on you for eating from the trash, and thus buy you food, or just give you money for "food." Cornerstone is a traveller kid's best friend


----------



## christianarchy

This all sounds pretty sweet.
Has anyone tried the relief fund thing before?


----------



## RnJ

Bands on the schedule which are worthy of note so far are:

Flatfoot 56 - Punk rock with some folk influences. The rowdiest show I've ever seen.
The Chariot - Craziest metalcore band I've ever seen.
Paper Route - Very spacey, trip-pop; New stuff is said to be "dream-pop"; Pretty theatrical band.
White Collar Sideshow - Very theatrical, experimental drum and bass bands, led by a steampunk.
Denison Witmer - Great, melancholy folk in the vein of Elliott Smith.
Daniel Amos - Experimental 80's psychadelic prog-rock reunion show.
Psalters - Crusty ethno-anarcho-folk-punk with Balkan, Middle-Eastern, Appalachian and Black spirituals influences. Mind blowing.
Ben + Vesper - Indie/folk married duo (awww...how sweet); good friends of Danielson.
Brooke Waggoner - Singer/songwriter with awesome string arrangements and some pretty unique piano stylings; more indie rock than folk.
Destroy Nate Allan - Acoustic-Punk duo/couple who are very entertaining and flail and shout a lot; fantastic people
Lust Control - Very sarcastic punk band from the 80s which sang a lot about sex. ex. "Masturbation, is artificial sex!"
Listener - Spoken word on top of instruments; Like a one-man mewithoutYou.
Massive Scar Era - Honestly, this nu-metal band is not great. But they're coming all the way from Egypt and have a female lead singer, and have some notably middle-eastern influences in their sound, so I'd be entertained.
Sexually Frustrated - Today's response to Lust Control; More sarcastic over-the top punk.
Songs of Water - Experimental prog-folk collective, mostly instrumental and with heavy focus on beats
Take It Back - Mix of punk rock, slower ranty hardcore, and fast old hardcore
Timbre - Brilliant harpist backed up by a slew of indie rockers.
The Unfortunate - Fantastic indie rock stylings. Nothing mind-blowing, just surprisingly good for what it is.

Any if they end up showing up or getting a slot:

The Soil & the Sun - Band of up to 10 members doing very busy indie rock, with really unique beats;
The Illalogical Spoon - Crusty anarcho-folk, at times very sludgey acousti-core.
Insomniac Folklore - Horror folk with a bit of folk-punk flavour
Seth Martin & the Menders - Anarcho-folk, singer-songwriter style
John Felton / Eternal Soulmobile - Acoustic folk-rock/punk with a playful side

I like how most of these artists know each other, and obtain their backup band based upon which of their friends show up for the fest. Timbre will mostly like be in everyone's back up band.

Any others I'm missing, people?


----------



## RnJ

sons of vipers said:


> the food court cans are always a great score! Got so much free food every day, and found an entire trashcan full of funnel cake after the Chariot last year. Also, lots of people will look down on you for eating from the trash, and thus buy you food, or just give you money for "food." Cornerstone is a traveller kid's best friend


 
I had someone give me their leftovers, but I didn't feel like they were looking down on me. It felt like they had seen me and were smart enough to share their leftovers with me. You have to give Cornerstoners a bit of credit. I think it'd be different if anybody was getting into trouble or being harassed for going through the trash.

They used to have a place for leftovers to be stashed, but that's not longer being used. Sad.


----------



## sons of vipers

Yeah I guess you're right. Looking down on us wasn't the right phrase... I think its awesome that people are finding it in their heart to help out a fellow human being, I just got frustrated a lot. I would always find perfectly good, and otherwise wasted, food in the garbage cans, but without fail I would either get strange looks or someone would offer me money/food. And while I think its great that they're loving like Christ, it was frustrating to try to get them to understand that I am perfectly content with eating "trash" and that their were other people far more in need than me who could be better served by their money. That's just my opinion though, because I hate seeing food go to waste, but I definitely think its a positive place and its awesome that people are at least semi-open to our ideas.


----------



## sons of vipers

also, from that list... Im really stoked for Take it Back!, Psalters, Timbre, The Chariot, Destroy Nate Allen, Flatfoot, and The soil and the sun. 
Here's who I'd add to that list.
Deadhorse-Epic Instrumental/Post Rock. Good friends of mine. Awesome people. Playing at the Solace stage, and also most likely on the new band showcase.
Sleeping Giant-Old School hardcore. Awesome hardcore. Super worshipful.
Call To Preserve-Hardcore punk. Great stuff, super stoked!
Mike Mains and the Branches-Indie/Pop/Rock. Some good-time super catchy sing-along indie rock
My Epic-Indie/Post Hardcore. Excellent band. Similar feel to Thrice. I would recommend their album I Am Undone to anyone! 
Venia-some good ol' midwest hardcore


----------



## RnJ

I later figured that's probably what you mean, Sons. I'm much the same way. "No, don't buy more food. That's not the point. In fact, that's against the point. The point is that I am doing fine and just don't want that food to go to waste."

I'll be on the lookout for those others bands too.


----------



## christianarchy

Deadhorse sounds really good. And I have high post-rock expectations. I'll be sure to catch them.


----------



## RnJ

christianarchy said:


> And I have high post-rock expectations.


 
Then you have to make sure to listen to the Low Level Owl I & II albums by The Appleseed Cast. Those are the only post-rock albums that are good enough to make up for my short attention span (though there is singing occasionally).

I'll probably check out Deadhorse by default, since there's nowhere near the amount of more indie-rock type bands that there used to be ~5 years ago, due to Decapolis webzine and their stage both no longer existing.

Also, my friend just told me yesterday that she is playing the New Band Showcase. She plays awesome indie pop. Who knows, you might even see me in her band if I have time to practice beating something or playing an accordion or hitting some bells. (I'm actually recording a new song of hers for which another friend is making a music video)
Check her our here: From Giants | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## WithTeethExposed

sup fellas. ill be there. we should all meet up/since i already know sons of vipers we will be together. also, im in deadhorse, so you should come and hang with us. haha


----------



## RnJ

Aww....this is gonna be just like a family reunion! Except we've never met before (at least I've only met christianarchy).


----------



## sons of vipers

we should totally have a STP camp and/or hangout!


----------



## RnJ

Yeah, that'd be awesome. The hobo camp is relatively fun to hang around at, and yet...and yet, that's a little too innercity for my sleep habits. I like my relative peace at night, so I usually camp out around the edges of that area where Encore 1 and 2 are -- basically the suburbs. I'll be arriving with a caravan of 6 or 7 people, maybe you guys can pitch a tent with us if you're alone and don't mind that area. I'm also open to suggestions.


----------



## WithTeethExposed

last year we camped behind the art tent next to the come and live tent, on the hill. it was nice waking up and seeing the lake.


----------



## sons of vipers

I agree with WithTeethExposed.
I camped with him and it was a real nice spot. Right near the food court, lots of free dumpster food. Overlooking the beautiful lake. Close to most of the stages, and right next to the Come and Live! tent for awesome times of worship every morning. The only downside was being really close to the mainstage and having to listen to lots of crappy bands when hanging out at camp, but it wasn't too bad. 

76 more days! so stoked. Also, the band schedule is up, even though I don't think everyone is on there yet.
Cornerstone Festival 2011 :: Bands
stoked that the Chariot are the last band playing.
also, here's the schedule creator, it just doesn't have the generator stages yet...
2011 Band Schedule - Cornerstone Festival 2011 Schedule Maker


----------



## sons of vipers

here's my schedule so far...
jamiewoolsey's Schedule - Cornerstone Festival 2011 Schedule Maker


----------



## sons of vipers

RnJ said:


> Bands on the schedule which are worthy of note so far are:
> Any if they end up showing up or getting a slot:
> 
> The Soil & the Sun - Band of up to 10 members doing very busy indie rock, with really unique beats;
> The Illalogical Spoon - Crusty anarcho-folk, at times very sludgey acousti-core.
> Insomniac Folklore - Horror folk with a bit of folk-punk flavour
> Seth Martin & the Menders - Anarcho-folk, singer-songwriter style
> John Felton / Eternal Soulmobile - Acoustic folk-rock/punk with a playful side
> 
> I like how most of these artists know each other, and obtain their backup band based upon which of their friends show up for the fest. Timbre will mostly like be in everyone's back up band.
> 
> Any others I'm missing, people?


TS&TS and Illalogical spoon are now on the schedule! So stoked.

Also, I laughed at the Timbre part... so true. 
Last year I saw her two or 3 times as herself, then with The SOil and the Sun, with O Brother, The Chariot, Dignan, and a few more I cant think of right now


----------



## RnJ

So, what's the deal? How will I find all you peeps? Just got confirmation that I'm going today. I have a calling card so I can call cell phones using from the payphones or such. Or you can just tell me your whereabouts and what shows to track you down at. I have no clue what most of you look like.

Also, I'll be bringing india ink, case any of you come up with an awesome tattoo idea. Bring your own needles (i only have safety pins).


----------



## sons of vipers

my number is 5856102336, you can use that to meet up with WithTeethExposed and I


----------



## RnJ

Just got word that, the legendary Slam Dunk -- first crust-rap group I've ever heard of -- is gonna be at Cstone. Check this out and see how many crusties you can count: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVqhSycZmgw&feature=related


----------



## RnJ

Here's another video of the general disorderly chaos I'm hoping to witness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btNEPmoGcM0&NR=1


----------

